# Samsung SSD over provisioning



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

I have noticed in the Samsung Magician there is an option for Overprovisioning. The recommended size is 10%. Should I set the over provisioning? And if yes, is 10% to much?
I currently have a Samsung 840 250GB. 10% is 25GB. 

From what I read on the internet, overprovisioning should already be set on SSD's, but looking at the samsung magician, it seems none is set.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2013)

FWIW, on my 830s I set overprovisioning to ~20%, formatting 200gb of the 256, which is likely excessive, but it's what I saw someone recommend a while back. I think 7-10% is recommended by Samsung, though I can't prove that. 

From what I've seen, the ssds have kept up nicely over time, and though I'm not sure it's because of overprovisioning, I say it may help.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 30, 2013)

It doesn't matter for as long as your drive isn't entirely filled. If you shuffle the data enough and the free space is fluctuating, using entire space should be fine. They already use overprovisining by default even if you use entire possible user space.


----------

